# How do get the Nasty plastic taste out of your Hydration pack??



## alien4fish (Oct 17, 2010)

Hi guys and gals, Just like the title says, I got got a new Hydration pack and have filled it a few times already and I still hqave very pronounced plastic taste in the water How do I get rid of that Nasty a$$ taste?? Its so bad I cant even drink the water without gaging..................... any tips would be really helpful:madman:


----------



## B42 (Oct 27, 2010)

Wow, you might have more than the normal taste in yours. All of mine calm down after 7-10. I aLso tend to leave water In them and drain it before I ride again. Don't leave it in there for more than a week or two or it could get nasty.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Wash out with Baking Soda .


----------



## waterdude (Jun 28, 2010)

Teaspoon of lemon juice in a cup full of water. Swish it around, and siphen some through the bite valve. Rinse with clean water and repeat.


----------



## mtec (Sep 23, 2010)

Tried dish soap?

Don't use a lot, but wash it out like any other plastic container.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

Fill it with vodka


----------



## alien4fish (Oct 17, 2010)

How about vodka and tomato juice? 
Or how about soaking the bladder with tomato juice?
One of my friends made that suggestions, it supposed to have a acidic value


----------



## alien4fish (Oct 17, 2010)

waterdude said:


> Teaspoon of lemon juice in a cup full of water. Swish it around, and siphen some through the bite valve. Rinse with clean water and repeat.


Thank you for all the great suggestions!
I like the idea of the lemons what I may do is slice lemon and let them soak over night and see if that rids the plastic taste of that bladder


----------



## Sarguy (Sep 25, 2010)

Curious, what brand? Seems the Camelbak's (blue colored bladders) have no after taste at all.


----------



## Neily03 (Feb 27, 2010)

I've had the same problem with Camelbak and Dakine bladders. Some people just have more sensitive taste buds that others, I've never been able to get rid of the taste. I just use Nuun tablets now to add some flavour and cover the plastic taste.


----------



## bluspikez (May 17, 2010)

I always use a combination of bleach (diluted, of course), baking soda and water to clean my water bottles and bladder when they start to get funky.


----------



## chode (Sep 16, 2010)

i ran a few fill ups with my camelbak and the plastic taste went away. never bothered washing it because i was too thirsty to care what it tastes like at that point.


----------



## skrap1r0n (Oct 15, 2010)

I picked up my old 70oz bladder after sitting for like a year, it was empty but still moist when I stored it. I was actually able to turn it mostly inside out through the fill cap and hand wash the interior by hand.


----------



## alien4fish (Oct 17, 2010)

Lezyne allpack is the brand
3 litre is the bladder cap.


----------



## mimi1885 (Aug 12, 2006)

I have Adidas bladder got it on sale from Nashbar, I could not get the plastic taste out of the bladder til I pour a 2 liter of A&W rootbeer in and leave it in the fridge for a couple of days. 

Now the plastic taste is gone:thumbsup: The only thing I taste along with my H2O is strong root beer aftertaste. I sure bother me less than the plastic taste.


----------



## alien4fish (Oct 17, 2010)

mimi1885 said:


> I have Adidas bladder got it on sale from Nashbar, I could not get the plastic taste out of the bladder til I pour a 2 liter of A&W rootbeer in and leave it in the fridge for a couple of days.
> 
> Now the plastic taste is gone:thumbsup: The only thing I taste along with my H2O is strong root beer aftertaste. I sure bother me less than the plastic taste.


Thanks MIMI, and everyone else who has posted. I really love the input:thumbsup: 
I Carved up 2 limes rind and all and placed them in the hydration pack(mind you you I soaked the pack all day with just purified water it even smelled like plastic when I dumped it out in the sink) and then refilled the pack with purified water and now i plan on soaking it overnight before i ride again tomarow afternoon. I am trying to ride about three days a week so i can conquer some of the bigger stuff down at mission trails here in So Cal ( wow look at me training ):eekster: 
so you guys and gals think tomato juice would be no good?


----------



## paco664 (Sep 18, 2010)

i used baking soda a couple times... then of all things what really worked was putting lemon in the water and leaving it in my truck for a day in the hot florida sun........

either i am accustomed to the taste of plastic or it worked........

and camelbaks DO have the plastic flavor.....


----------



## alien4fish (Oct 17, 2010)

Yeup! lemons in the water did the trick! no more plastic taste, I filled it with water and ice and went on 5 mile bike run down at lake Hodges.....................wow what a difference
and it was 91 deg. at 4:30 pm for those keeping score at home!


----------

